# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Μου ειπαν να βγαλω το θυροειδη

## Delmember2052020

Παιδιά μου είπαν ότι θα χρειαστώ εγχείρηση να βγάλω τον θυροειδη δεν μπορω καθόλου τα Νοσοκομεία να μου πειτε ποιος μπορει. Μου ειναι πιο ευκολο να ξαπλωσω σε ένα κρεβάτι νεκροτομείου από ένα κρεβάτι χειρουργείου να σημειώσω ότι πάσχω από αυτοκτονικό ιδεασμό με έντονες κρίσεις πανικού όταν σκέφτομουν ότι μπορεί να έχω καρκίνο ε να που ηρθε. Δεν θέλω λόγια συμπαράστασης ήταν απλά κάτι που ήθελα να εκφράσω. Να ειστε όλοι σας καλά.

----------


## Georgewww

> Παιδιά μου είπαν ότι θα χρειαστώ εγχείρηση να βγάλω τον θυροειδη δεν μπορω καθόλου τα Νοσοκομεία να μου πειτε ποιος μπορει. Μου ειναι πιο ευκολο να ξαπλωσω σε ένα κρεβάτι νεκροτομείου από ένα κρεβάτι χειρουργείου να σημειώσω ότι πάσχω από αυτοκτονικό ιδεασμό με έντονες κρίσεις πανικού όταν σκέφτομουν ότι μπορεί να έχω καρκίνο ε να που ηρθε. Δεν θέλω λόγια συμπαράστασης ήταν απλά κάτι που ήθελα να εκφράσω. Να ειστε όλοι σας καλά.


Πάρε τηλ στη γραμμή υποστήριξης, μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν. Πολύ λυπάμαι για την διάγνωση, κι εγώ αυτό φοβάμαι, και το ψάχνω τώρα, λένε ότι είναι 98% ιάσιμος, δηλαδή θα κοιμηθείς θα ξυπνήσεις και θα είσαι οκ. 

Πόσο χρονών είσαι;

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## akis1

και εγω τα ιδια....... μετα το καλοκαιρι μου ειπαν.... ενταξει δεν ειναι και τπτ.....  :Smile:

----------


## Georgewww

> και εγω τα ιδια....... μετα το καλοκαιρι μου ειπαν.... ενταξει δεν ειναι και τπτ.....


Λεμφαδένες? Θα βγουν, έχουν θέμα? Τι συμπτώματα είχατε ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## garida

ελα μην αγχωνεσαι. ειναι ιασιμος, ΑΝ ειναι καρκινος. κανανε βιοψια? οσο ημουν στο νοσοκομειο γνωρισα δυο παιδια που τους βγαλανε το θυροειδη και ολα καλα μετα.
γιατι ομως θα στον βγαλουν?τι προηγηθηκε?

----------


## akis1

> Λεμφαδένες? Θα βγουν, έχουν θέμα? Τι συμπτώματα είχατε ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


ναι... να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν έδινα σημασία μονο έντονη κούραση έχω...και ελάχιστα βραχνή φωνή... είμαι 27 και παρολαυτά δεν αγχώνομαι γιαυτο το θέμα καθόλου....

----------


## teatree

Εκανα κι εγω αφαιρεση θυρεοειδή πριν 4 μηνες και στο εγγυώμαι, δεν ειναι τιποτα. Το πιο ευκολο χειρουργειο που εχω κανει ποτε. Σε 24 ωρες κυκλοφορούσα κανονικά, ψώνιζα απο το σουπερ μαρκετ, πηγα για καφε κτλ...
Αν σε πανικοβαλλει η παραμονη στο νοσοκομειο σκεψου οτι την αλλη μερα θα σαι σπιτι σου και θα ξεμπερδεψεις.

Οσον αφορα τον καρκίνο , μην το δένεις κομπο, κι εμενα ετσι μου ελεγαν (εκανα παρακεντηση , ηταν κατηγορια 4)και τελικα η βιοψια έδειξε οτι δεν ηταν καρκινος... Ελπιζω να βοηθησα λιγο.

----------


## Delmember2052020

Βοηθησες πολυ να σαι καλα μιλησα με την γιατρο μου ειπα δεν θελω παρακεντηση και εγχείρηση μου ειπε να κανω ξανα υπέρηχο σε μερικους μηνες.

----------


## teatree

Να κανεις υπερηχο σε τρεις μηνες και παρακεντηση . Αν ειχα ξανακανει κι εγω δεν θα ειχα εγχειριστεί αδικα(οπως αποδειχτηκε δεν ηταν καρκινος, οποτε αδικα αφαιρεσα τον θυρεοειδη). Παρακεντηση πρεπει να κανεις ομως, για να δεις σε ποια κατηγορια εισαι κι αναλογα πραττεις.. δεν αφαιρουμε τον θυρεοειδη με το παραμικρο...

----------


## garida

τι σε οδηγησε ονως στο γιατρο? ειχες υψηλη τ3? πως τουρθε απλα να τι βγαλει χωρις ναναι 100% σιγουρος?

----------


## Georgewww

> τι σε οδηγησε ονως στο γιατρο? ειχες υψηλη τ3? πως τουρθε απλα να τι βγαλει χωρις ναναι 100% σιγουρος?


Όντως περίεργο, λες να την είδαν αρρωστοφοβικια και να είπαν ευκαιρία να βγάλουμε λεφτά? Κακή σκέψη αλλά χωρίς παρακέντηση να αφαιρέσει θυροειδή, δεν είμαι γιατρός αλλά περίεργο. Και ο άλλο πιο πάνω λέει καρκίνο 4 και η βιοψία είπε τελικά όχι , Θεέ μου τι γίνεται, πως συμπέραναν στάδιο 4? Παιδιά είχατε οζους? Μέγεθος ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## garida

οζους και κυστες κτλ εχει πολυς κοσμος. δεν βγαζεις θυροειδη ομωε ετσι, χωρις βιοψια, χωρις
...σοβαρο λογο

----------


## teatree

> Όντως περίεργο, λες να την είδαν αρρωστοφοβικια και να είπαν ευκαιρία να βγάλουμε λεφτά? Κακή σκέψη αλλά χωρίς παρακέντηση να αφαιρέσει θυροειδή, δεν είμαι γιατρός αλλά περίεργο. Και ο άλλο πιο πάνω λέει καρκίνο 4 και η βιοψία είπε τελικά όχι , Θεέ μου τι γίνεται, πως συμπέραναν στάδιο 4? Παιδιά είχατε οζους? Μέγεθος ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


GEORGEWWW οταν κανεις παρακεντηση στον οζο βλεπουν σε ποια κατηγορια ανηκει το υλικο . εμενα ασ πουμε ηταν κατηγορια 4 (15-30% πιθανοτητα για καρκινο)οποτε τον αφαιρεσα γιατι φοβηθηκα να μην μεγαλωσει κι αλλο ο οζος(ηταν περιπου 2 εκατοστα)και αρχισει κι αλλαζει η συσταση του.ειχα κανει και υπερηχο στους λεμφαδένες κι ηταν καθαροι. 
θα μπορουσα να ξανακανω παρακεντηση σε τρεις μηνες και μετα σε ξανα τρεις μηνες κ.ο.κ. αλλα πηγα χειρουργειο διοτι 15-30% πιθανοτητα για καρκινο δεν ειναι αμελητεα...

Γενικα θελει ερευνα κι επιστημονικη καταρτιση για να μην κανεις χειρουργείο χωρις λογο και να μην πεφτεις θυμα των γιατρων...

----------


## Georgewww

> GEORGEWWW οταν κανεις παρακεντηση στον οζο βλεπουν σε ποια κατηγορια ανηκει το υλικο . εμενα ασ πουμε ηταν κατηγορια 4 (15-30% πιθανοτητα για καρκινο)οποτε τον αφαιρεσα γιατι φοβηθηκα να μην μεγαλωσει κι αλλο ο οζος(ηταν περιπου 2 εκατοστα)και αρχισει κι αλλαζει η συσταση του.ειχα κανει και υπερηχο στους λεμφαδένες κι ηταν καθαροι. 
> θα μπορουσα να ξανακανω παρακεντηση σε τρεις μηνες και μετα σε ξανα τρεις μηνες κ.ο.κ. αλλα πηγα χειρουργειο διοτι 15-30% πιθανοτητα για καρκινο δεν ειναι αμελητεα...
> 
> Γενικα θελει ερευνα κι επιστημονικη καταρτιση για να μην κανεις χειρουργείο χωρις λογο και να μην πεφτεις θυμα των γιατρων...


Α οκ. Ετσι όπως το είπες νομίζω κατηγορία 4 καρκίνου δηλαδή cancer stage IV και ότι ήταν false positive. Ok έτσι ναι καλά έκανες. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## garida

ρουλακι εσενα σου κανανε βιοψια? βρηκανε κατι? η δεν εχουν κανει βιοψια και το λενε απλα?...

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Να κανεις υπερηχο σε τρεις μηνες και παρακεντηση . Αν ειχα ξανακανει κι εγω δεν θα ειχα εγχειριστεί αδικα(οπως αποδειχτηκε δεν ηταν καρκινος, οποτε αδικα αφαιρεσα τον θυρεοειδη). Παρακεντηση πρεπει να κανεις ομως, για να δεις σε ποια κατηγορια εισαι κι αναλογα πραττεις.. δεν αφαιρουμε τον θυρεοειδη με το παραμικρο...


Γεια σου εχω κατηγορια 4 με καμια 15 οζους οι δυο ειναι με μικρο αποσβεστωσεις και δεν ειναι καλο σημαδι ασε που πρωτη φορα ακουω τετοιο πραγμα και αφου με τα χαπια δεν ειδα προκοπη μου τα σταματησε η γιατρος. Η μονη λυση ειναι να βγαλω τον θυροειδη και επειδη η γιατρος ξερει οτι με παρακολουθει ψυχιατρος δε μου τα λεει τοσο τραγικα μαλιστα προθυμοποιηθηκε να παρει την ψυχιατρο να της μιλησει τωρα δεν ξερω για ποιο λογο μαλλον για να με πεισει να κανω την επεμβαση.

----------


## Delmember2052020

Γεια σου εκανα υπερηχο σε διαγνωστικο κεντρο εχω τοσους πολλους που τον λυπηθηκα τον ανθρωπο να τα μετραει τον ειπα παρατα τα κουραστικες.

----------


## garida

ισως ο θυροειδης σου προκαλει και ολα αυτα τα αγχη? ο θυροειδης ειναι ικανος να τρελανει, αν τον βγαλεις ισως ηρεμησεις και απο τα ψυχολογικα

----------


## teatree

απο αυτα που περιγραφεις μαλλον καλο ειναι να τον βγαλεις να ξεμπερδευεις...το εχεις σαν εκκρεμοτητα και σου δημιουργει πανικο απ' οτι καταλαβα.

χαρτογραφηση λεμφαδενων εκανες? αν ειναι καθαροι οι λεμφαδενες εισαι τυχερη. 

Καθε περιπτωση ειναι διαφορετικη, αλλα απ'οσο ξερω(εκανα μεγαλη ερευνα λογω της δικης μου περιπτωσης)οι πολλαπλοι οζοι εχουν λιγοτερη πιθανοτητα για καρκινο, ο μονήρης οζος ειναι ανησυχητικος.

μην σε απασχολει το νοσοκομειο, ετσι κι αλλιως θα κοιμασαι απο την γενικη αναισθησια και θα περασει η μερα γρηγορα. θα γυρισεις σπιτι σου, θα παρεις μια δυο μερες παρακεταμολη και την τριτη μερα δεν θα πονας καθολου.ευκολο χειρουργειο ειναι , κι εγω ειχα σαλταρει ενα μηνα πριν και μολις τον εβγαλα ηρεμησα. αν ειναι καλος ο χειρουργός δεν εχεις να φοβασαι τιποτα. στο λεω και στο υπογραφω!

----------


## teatree

Επισης να προσθεσω ότι και ο δικος μου οζος ειχε απασβεστωσεις αλλα δεν ηταν καρκινος , κι εγω ετσι νομιζα κι ειμουν σε παρακρουση εναν μηνα , σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.

----------


## garida

εγω ειχα στο στηθος απασβεστωσεις. δεν ηταν καρκινος

----------


## Georgewww

Έχω ένα υπόηχο στα 4mm έχει νόημα να το δω παρακάτω? Δεν ασχολήθηκα ποτέ, μου φάνηκε μικρός. 



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------

